# Egg share IVF at bourne hall??



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Has any1 done Egg share IVF in bourne hall??

I started a Eggshare IVF at another clinic, sadly it was cancelled due to OHSS, i produced 35 eggs, and was quite ill, and couldnt proceed to EC.... 

Just checking it out at Bourne hall......
Whats the fee for egg share IVF?
The site fee schedule said 'free' surely this isnt correct? You must pay soemthing??   do u pay for the drugs only?


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello

I've egg shared twice at Bourn hall, and yes, its free for sharers, as long as you meet their criteria. No payment for anything apart from initial consultation to check youre suitable....

Good luck

Hun xx

Forgot to say, I think you pay extra if you want extras like blastocysts or assited hatching. I think you also pay a fee to freeze and store the embryos - but you might wnat to check this out for yourself....


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

thx, honey... dh said it must be an error on the website, couldnt see that was possiable...free!!! i still find that hard to take in..... how much is the initial fee for the consultation?
I did do egg share at another clinic, and had to pay £850, plus 350 for tests to check i was ok, and 500 for blastocyst.... thats why i cant get over the fee being free!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

We are applying to egg share at bourn hall at the moment.  we've been told it'll cost a maximum of 650 if we need them to do all the pre-assessment checks, a minimum of £270 I think which is cost of initial consultation and a sperm analysis which they insist on doing themselves.

I believe that includes 1st year storage for embies and ICSI if needed.  Blasts etc would all be extra.

we were shocked as well as we looked at another clinic and after paying for our tests, plus the extra tests to see if i could be an egg sharer plus the additional ICSI fee it came to 2000+.  It sounds like the same clinic you intially went to seeing as you are local to me.

goodluck


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello there,

I have done 2 previous egg shares at Bourn Hall, this cost me £850 each time.  Now they have changed their protocol so the next egg share I do which will be in December will be free.  I think you get one years freezing for your embies, is it a charge of £350 per year afterwards.

Good luck xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

thx for the info girls xxx
Dh has decided to take time out til next year, think i'll re visit this later nxt year.... can do anything, if dh isnt ready too huh


----------

